# Taurus Trio & Shooting with OTT



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Hello everyone :headbang:

My first video with OTT Mini Taurus


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome shootn buddy!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

THE Taurus Sniper.... that was pretty darn impressive!


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

I like that you show the slingshots on the table. Keep it going viking!


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Nice shooting bro, you've tamed another


----------



## speedgoat (Jun 22, 2019)

Great shooting


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

great shooting


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Awesome shootn buddy!


Thanks Ibojoe :thumbsup:

Looks like OTT frames are not anymore too difficult for me B)


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Bill Hays said:


> THE Taurus Sniper.... that was pretty darn impressive!


Thanks Bill :thumbsup:

Yesterday I was shooting with Looped Tuber and it's nice too.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ordo said:


> I like that you show the slingshots on the table. Keep it going viking!


Thank You very much Ordo :headbang: :headbang: :headbang:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

AKA Forgotten said:


> Nice shooting bro, you've tamed another


Thanks AKA Forgotten :headbang: :headbang: :headbang:

New frame & new challenge.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

speedgoat said:


> Great shooting


Thanks speedgoat :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

hoggy said:


> great shooting


Thanks man :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome video, thanks for sharing


----------



## M Mars (Jul 22, 2019)

Don't you just love the Taurus Ott?
I sure love mine. It feels so nice in the hand.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> Awesome video, thanks for sharing


Thanks Tag 

Good slingshots & price is great. Can't hope much more.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

M Mars said:


> Don't you just love the Taurus Ott?
> I sure love mine. It feels so nice in the hand.


Yes, but not more, than my other slingshots


----------

